# What did you have for dinner?



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Human flesh steak, medium rare.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Nothing :-(

On a pretty tight budget at the moment, walked home from work. As I finished at 8pm yesterday by the time I got in the door it was 9.30pm and I was exhausted. Straight to bed, no food. Not sure if I had lunch yesterday, I can't remember. No breakfast this morning either. Might have some tinned soup for lunch in about an hour.

Last year I was very poor for a time and would go for 4-5 days without anything to eat, and the rest of the time would be eating one 95g tin of tuna a day. I lost the ability to feel hungry so a lot of the time I forget to eat. I only notice the problem when my trousers start falling down and I can barely get up to walk in to work.

People, don't get into my eating pattern, it is very hard to break!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> Human flesh steak, medium rare.


Sissy. I'd have it blue. NOM.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Nothing.. I wish I had a baked potato.. maybe I will.. that sounds good.. but with food posioning.. nothing is helping.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Fast food, the story of my life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I had Spaghetti with tomato basil, some sauteed spinach (lots of garlic of course!), and a bunch of feta cheese. Sooo yummmy.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Homemade Chili and a tortilla....thankfully I ate before I read the "human steak" posts..ick. Not even interested if they were range fed or not.


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Made rice with shrimp in pasta sauce.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Homemade beef vegetable soup with quinoa. Good for cold weather 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

In the middle of packing to move, the freezer and fridge are pretty empty. Meals consist of dry salami, cheese and crackers or Top Ramen noodles..LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Homemade ground venison tacos with horseradish sauce.
It was yummy!

MHF I'm making stew tomorrow, 4 gallons of it! YUMMM!!! It's cold!

Hope the move goes smooth Cowchick! I'd have gone for the ramen, I love that stuff! Barely cooked with just enough water to make the powder not clump, I know gross! Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks 
Fly, you and my husband! He likes Top Ramen the consisentcy of gravy! LOL

Ps..the tacos sound awesome that and the stew that MHF had...it was "cold" today, it ALMOST froze in TX 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Me too me too! 
I used to love Ramen noodles barely wet and cooked with the broth thick enough to stand a fork in.

Dinner tonight was a chicken and rice stew that went casserole on me because the rice soaked up all the broth. 
Home raised chicken (a friend raised it) in home made chicken broth with garden grown broccoli, purple cauliflower, and squash. Garden grown garlic, onions and herbs rounded out the flavor.
Sure makes me glad I busted my backside carrying all those buckets of water during the draught to keep everything alive.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Khoreshe behh - and no, that wasn't a sneeze. It's a Persian beef stew with quince, and not bad at all. Got a dozen quinces off my tree this year, made a batch of quince jam with half of them, and found the recipe for it while searching for other things to do with them.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^Are you a basko? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Flank steak baked with spices and liquid smoke/soy sausce flavoring.

baked Butternut squash, creamed with milk, honey and a touch of butter.

brown rice, plain

green salad with Balsamic vinegar dressing.

will make a raspberry smoothie for dessert later this eve.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Last night I had only the best home made potato salad EVER!! with some other salad. There was some cold roast pork but I didn't have any.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Weisskohleintopf.....German....white cabbage soup with Polish Kiebalska....no taters, we're dieting


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

My baked potato sounds so boring now. Haha.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Ps..the tacos sound awesome that and the stew that MHF had...it was "cold" today, it ALMOST froze in TX
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh just hush! I wore my under armour today  I live in bipolar weather central. Sunday was 70, Monday 36 and snow flurries. Mother nature sure can be a witch sometimes.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I'll most likely have Hungry Jacks. My shift goes from 6pm until past 11 so I'll just grab something on my break.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> In the middle of packing to move, the freezer and fridge are pretty empty. Meals consist of dry salami, cheese and crackers or Top Ramen noodles..LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
You know honestly that doesn't sound too bad. I LOVE ramen noodles. Shrimp flavored. YUM.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

beef dip!


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

homegrown pork ribs and potato mash!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

COWCHICK77 said:


> ^^^Are you a basko?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Basko? Do you mean Basque? No, no more than I'm Mexican when I make quesadillas, or Thai when I do garlic shrimp


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I threw together a can of chili w/beans, a can of corn & the last bit of rice-maybe 2 cups from the last batch I made & it was quite tasty for a quick lunch.Also added some salsa & spices as I like my food flavorful. Hubby & I were happy w/it.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

jamesqf said:


> Basko? Do you mean Basque? No, no more than I'm Mexican when I make quesadillas, or Thai when I do garlic shrimp



LOL, just had to ask you live in Northern NV and cooking with Quinces!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Between what desert horse and apache had made me crave my dad's Kartoffelsalat mit Speck...mmmm..old family recipe..so good in the tummy but bad for the arteries!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Hush....can't have Kartoffelsalat.......dieting.....no carbs.......grrr
Now if you were you know where still you could've come over for Eintopf;-)


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Cranberry porkchops, cornbread dressing, baked sweet potatoes and a salad. Perfect for the cold!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Hush....can't have Kartoffelsalat.......dieting.....no carbs.......grrr
> Now if you were you know where still you could've come over for Eintopf;-)


LoL! Nice! Not too much longer and it will be a few hours to where you are rather than a couple of days
Very much my dads style of cooking, take everything out of the fridge to make a stew of some sorts! 
And we have pretty much reached the limits of my German speaking..haha, funny how it is food related


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Figures;-)


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

COWCHICK77 said:


> LOL, just had to ask you live in Northern NV and cooking with Quinces!


That's a new one on me. I didn't know Basque cooking used quinces. I've only eaten in the local Basque restaurants a few times (not much on eating out). Maybe I'll have to look up a Basque cookbook.

The quinces are just a side effect of my gardening. I like growing different/exotic things, and a quince tree was one. Didn't get our normal late frost this spring, so all the fruit trees had bumper crops - I was giving away pounds of cherries & peaches, and had so many apples & pears that I was taking wheelbarrow loads of less-than-perfect ones to the compost pile - and that's after giving bags full of good ones to all the friends & neighbors with horses.

And I've picked maybe 10 lbs of pine nuts too.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I want a bag of pine nuts and a wheelbarrow full of less than perfect apples and pears!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> That's a new one on me. I didn't know Basque cooking used quinces. I've only eaten in the local Basque restaurants a few times (not much on eating out). Maybe I'll have to look up a Basque cookbook.
> 
> The quinces are just a side effect of my gardening. I like growing different/exotic things, and a quince tree was one. Didn't get our normal late frost this spring, so all the fruit trees had bumper crops - I was giving away pounds of cherries & peaches, and had so many apples & pears that I was taking wheelbarrow loads of less-than-perfect ones to the compost pile - and that's after giving bags full of good ones to all the friends & neighbors with horses.
> 
> And I've picked maybe 10 lbs of pine nuts too.


You definitely have to make pesto!!!!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Last night was prime rib, baked potato and spinach. Tonight will be a grilled cheese (fresh moz cheese, pesto sauce and tomato) and soup. 

By the way, this thread is making me very hungry.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

deserthorsewoman said:


> You definitely have to make pesto!!!!


But after losing it to late frosts several years in a row, I didn't plant any basil this year :-(


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> I want a bag of pine nuts and a wheelbarrow full of less than perfect apples and pears!


Well, if you head down this way, I'll supply the apples (pears are pretty well gone) and show you where the pine nut trees are. It's actually not a bad trail ride - never ridden it myself (Ellie stays at my friends' place some distance in the other direction), but people do endurance rides around there, basing out of Washoe Lake park.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

jamesqf said:


> (Ellie stays at my friends' place some distance in the other direction)


I always get a little weirded out when I see my name in reference to someone else, haha. I saw this and was like, "Wait, what? I'm staying at whose place now?". It took me a moment to realise. 


For dinner tonight, I'm having Nasi Goering and then dessert is strawberries and cream jelly. Omnomnom!


----------



## Showjumper1289 (Oct 27, 2012)

chicken wings and rice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

jamesqf said:


> That's a new one on me. I didn't know Basque cooking used quinces. I've only eaten in the local Basque restaurants a few times (not much on eating out). Maybe I'll have to look up a Basque cookbook.
> 
> The quinces are just a side effect of my gardening. I like growing different/exotic things, and a quince tree was one. Didn't get our normal late frost this spring, so all the fruit trees had bumper crops - I was giving away pounds of cherries & peaches, and had so many apples & pears that I was taking wheelbarrow loads of less-than-perfect ones to the compost pile - and that's after giving bags full of good ones to all the friends & neighbors with horses.
> 
> And I've picked maybe 10 lbs of pine nuts too.


Geez! That's a lot of fruit!

I could be totally wrong about cooking with quinces was a Basque thing. I remember my grandpa had them and cooked with them, he was Basque so I just assumed.(he was my dads step dad). He also used to pick pine nuts and roast them....oh I can founder myself on some pine nuts!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Popcorn.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

ellygraceee said:


> I always get a little weirded out when I see my name in reference to someone else, haha. I saw this and was like, "Wait, what? I'm staying at whose place now?". It took me a moment to realise.


Yeah, the Ellie who lives at the friends' place is my horse. The odd thing is that their new (human) neighbor is also an Ellie, so a few weeks ago Ellie went for a ride on Ellie 

I've always wondered a bit about people who give critters human names, so when they're at the park and call their dog, half a dozen kids come running. But she was named long before I got her.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Haha, I had something very special and unique... 

*Drum Roll*

Cereal!
^^^ I live off that stuff :lol:


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

A turkey sammich from Subway. :wink:

Now I think I'm gonna go make chamomile tea.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I had a grapefruit...pretty much all I eat!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Lunch was corn chowder

Dinner was ham, green beans, rolls and pie

Tonight we're having turkey and noodles, steamed broccoli, homemade biscuits and custard pie


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Subway was my dinner last night!


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Mozzarella sticks. Nope, my diet isn't going well. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Yesterday's meals were weird...

I had yogurt for breakfast.

Yogurt for lunch.

Almonds, a cookie, and bread pudding for dinner....


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Home made chicken soup loaded with- veggies from last years garden (chard, broccoli, and cauliflower,) healthy small farm raised chicken from a friend's farm, and home made chicken broth seasoned with home grown herbs.

And big fat slice of home baked from scratch bread on the side with another slice of same bread topped with butter and cinnamon sugar for dessert.
It was really yummy.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hubby made it home for the weekend so that means I cooking!

Last night was homemade spaghetti, I had the sauce cooking all day on the stove..mmmm.
Today I am making BBQ pork ribs with my secret rub.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

yummy bbq pork ribs.. I WANT!!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Come on over!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have just finished eating a lamb tikka masala, nam bread and onion barji - darn good it was too! 
I was debating as to what to have for supper as I had only had a piece of toast earlier today. Trouble is that I have three pans on the hob boiling merrily away making marmalade. 
As luck had it friend asked if I wanted a curry!
Boy, it is good to have friends.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Last night my dad brought home Olive Garden for us! I had a salad, breadsticks and five cheese ziti!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm glad you guys revived this thread! I've been thinking about it 

Tonight, roasted potatoes and cornish game hens! Last night, we had breakfast for dinner, YUM! Bacon and egg burritos with cheese and spinach topped with dill mayo. Best stress buster EVER.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Ah man! Game hens sound good! Note to self, game hens. We had grilled ham n cheese. Not real spectacular, but tasty nonetheless. Last night though, we fried up a couple pounds of fresh homemade bacon with a side of French toast. Now that was good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Dinner is going to be Kung Pao chicken with rice and egg rolls! I can't wait! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

This thread makes me hungry...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, today I am eating yesterday's leftovers, so i'll describe yesterday's dinner:

Bought some squid and some bay scallops form the local asian food mart. Cleaned the squid (whch involves cutting off the head, saving the tenticles but disposing of the brain/eyes) taking out the "cuttle" the backbone, and cleaning out the gu and removing the spotted skin. now, clean white calimari meat. Cut into small rings. wash and wash scallops . drip dry.

chop up green onion, fresh garlic , reg. onion, green cabbage sliced thin, and some Gai Lan (chinese broccoli) .

FRy squid and scallps in hot butter with coconut oil, add some chopped arichoke heart. remove and put in big bowl.

Stir fry the veggies in hot oil *whatever I have that is NOT olive oil.
when nearly done, add some soy sauce, some sake and a dash of sugar and powdered bonito tuna flakes. cover and steam one or two minutes. add it all together and stir. dish it over brown rice. Yum!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I was the only one home tonight so I made pancakes and bacon.  I need to learn to cook in one person dishes. I'm too used to cooking for at least 10 people.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> I have just finished eating a lamb tikka masala, nam bread and onion barji - darn good it was too!
> I was debating as to what to have for supper as I had only had a piece of toast earlier today. Trouble is that I have three pans on the hob boiling merrily away making marmalade.
> As luck had it friend asked if I wanted a curry!
> Boy, it is good to have friends.


That sounds like what i ate today. Except it was for lunch. Invited over some where so i will see what i have!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

We went out for Sushi tonight! Yum!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I put chicken (skinless thighs) in the crock pot with onions and curry sauce, cooked it up for 3 hours, added some more flavorings like vineagar, catsup, sugar, raisins, carrots and potatoes and cilantro and more curry powder. When the rice cooker "ding"s, it will be chicken curry over rice, with steamed asparagus on the side.


----------



## Showjumper1289 (Oct 27, 2012)

i had food


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Korean spicy chicken, mochi and rice cakes for desert.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I turned last night's beef roast into mini pot pies. Let the kiddo help make pie crust, cut in squares, put in muffin tins. Added extra veggies, a mixed veg I canned from the garden and a bit of thin gravy from the leftover au jus. Yummy and no whining about leftovers  

Tiny, I'm coming to stay for awhile. I could eat calamari for every meal. Love fresh seafood, one of the things I look forward to most on vacations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Watched the Food Network this am, one of my fav shows: Diners Drive-ins and Dives and got an idea to make meatballs and mashed potatoes with gravy. So, I made my own version of it tonight and it was surprisingly quite good!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Mandy, as you can imagine, seafood is really good here. It isn't cheap, but it's good and pretty fresh. I also love calamari.

your potpies sound wonderful! What a great idea to use a muffin tin to make mini pies. 

We used to make shepard's pie in the old days, with pie crust and mashed potatoes, ground/spiced beef and peas and carrots. That was good.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That's it. Warn Mac & Zulu that I'm on my way. 

Pot pies were good, making anything mini is a win with kids. Had enough leftovers that I made as many as I had filling for and froze a bunch. Good for nights I'm stuck in the barn, saves M from "daddy dinner" aka McD's or pizza.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I love shepard pie. I make it w whatever veggies I feel like throwing in it...but only w beef, I don't care for lamb of any kind.

***Random food related thought***
Beans are not used in desserts in the US, whereas they are in parts of asia. I mean, why not? I am planning on getting adventerous and make my own rice cakes.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, tonight we had a breakfast dinner, lol. Pancakes, turkey bacon and eggs.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Venison stir fry, sticky rice balls, and decaf kona....all major components came from Maui...woot!


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Missy May said:


> I love shepard pie. I make it w whatever veggies I feel like throwing in it...but only w beef, I don't care for lamb of any kind.
> 
> ***Random food related thought***
> Beans are not used in desserts in the US, whereas they are in parts of asia. I mean, why not? I am planning on getting adventerous and make my own rice cakes.


I went on a 2 week trip to Japan as a student ambassador. One of the activities was participating in an authentic tea ceremony and they passed around some bean based dessert. I am very adventurous and one of the few that tried it. YUCK! I've eaten my share of weird stuff and that was just awful. Tasted like taco bell refried beans with splenda blended in.

I was later tricked into buying what I thought was a pastry. Took a big bite and YUCK! More bean paste! Nope, you aren't convincing me to eat that again! I had way more fun with the whole squid. I made it into calamari with the pan, oil, and some other supplies we were provided and ended up cooking almost everyone's squid for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I love breakfast for dinner! especially French toast.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Nightside said:


> I went on a 2 week trip to Japan as a student ambassador. One of the activities was participating in an authentic tea ceremony and they passed around some bean based dessert. I am very adventurous and one of the few that tried it. YUCK! I've eaten my share of weird stuff and that was just awful. Tasted like taco bell refried beans with splenda blended in.
> 
> I was later tricked into buying what I thought was a pastry. Took a big bite and YUCK! More bean paste! Nope, you aren't convincing me to eat that again! I had way more fun with the whole squid. I made it into calamari with the pan, oil, and some other supplies we were provided and ended up cooking almost everyone's squid for them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
That is Adzuki red bean paste. Ground up and mixed with sugar, and probably inside of a mochi ball? I love them! they are called "Dai Fuku", whch means "great happiness". I lived in Japan three years.
I like most Japanese food, but the slimy things, like fermented soy beans (Natto) and shredded, jellied mountain potatoes (can't remember the name) absolutley VILE!


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

The host family I spent a weekend with was half Japanese, half Chinese, so I had some really interesting meals. I brought some snacks from home, and traded them all my honey bunsfor all their Glay CDs. I saw them on TV while I was there but I had a heck of a time locating a music store. 

Being into the alternative clothes, I did have themost fun shopping there than anywhere else. Actually, I dread shopping anywhere else! I'm working on losing weight to get back into those outfits. But now I'm getting off subject.

I did become.addicted to the sweet coffees in vending.machines, though crazy overpriced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Nightside said:


> I YUCK! I've eaten my share of weird stuff and that was just awful. Tasted like taco bell refried beans with splenda blended in.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


haha, funny description.



tinyliny said:


> That is Adzuki red bean paste. Ground up and mixed with sugar, and probably inside of a mochi ball? I love them! they are called "Dai Fuku", whch means "great happiness". I lived in Japan three years.


Yes, _this_ (red bean paste). And it is what is in mochi. Brown sugar/butter/beans. Very yummy.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Missy May said:


> ***Random food related thought***
> Beans are not used in desserts in the US, whereas they are in parts of asia. I mean, why not? I am planning on getting adventerous and make my own rice cakes.


To add to your random bean food thought. Tried this the other night and they were surprisingly good and a great way to sneak in extra protein & fiber for the kiddo. 

Black Bean Brownies
3 cups pureed black beans (I filled up the blender to the 4 cup line and added a little water)
2 cups sugar
1 tsp vanilla
1 tbsp espresso powder
1/2 cup milk
1 1/2 cup flour
1/2 cup cocoa
1 Tbsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp salt
1 cup shredded coconut (optional)
1/2 c chopped pecans
2 cups semi-sweet chocolate chips

Bake 38-42 minutes at 350 in a greased 9x13 pan.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Just read the brownie recipe to DH and he's all in. 

So I will be making these today, plus some recipe he found in a magazine with chicken, pomegranate juice, cardamon and white onions. Haven't seen said recipe, this is just what he asked me to pick up at the store yesterday.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Heeeyyyyy Phly....... These WERE so yummy! OMGoodness I could have eaten a whole bag of those potatoes!
(sorry I called you a girl the other day!)









Not sure what to make for dinner tonight... Was supposed to make the kiddo venison burgers on the grill, it's raining ;(.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Tell E that we're having deer burgers tonight in her honor with sweet potato fries. I'm not a big fan of plain venison burgers so I made sour cream burgers, added a cup of fat free sour cream, packet of onion soup mix and bread crumbs. Chill and grill. Yum!


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Last night we had filet mignon with baked potatos. Sooooo goooood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I had rice last night made the traditional way in pakistan. Well one of the traditional ways. I also had salad.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Husband is gone for a few days so no cooking for me....most likely will be frozen burritos or salami, cheese and crackers!

I made homemade speghetti carbonara yesterday and he didn't like it. He believes speghetti should have a marinara/meat sauce not a cream sauce, whatever, it had bacon in it, geez! LOL!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> Heeeyyyyy Phly....... These WERE so yummy! OMGoodness I could have eaten a whole bag of those potatoes!
> (sorry I called you a girl the other day!)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Minestrone.
Well, my version anyway.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Chipotle  But I was a good girl and don't get it with cheeseor sour cream haha andddd get the bowl and I was especially good tonight and only ate half LOL! I'm supposed to be on a diet because I'm a bridesmaid in a wedding in like 2 months...oops....


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

one word will put a smile to your face.











BACON.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

amberly said:


> one word will put a smile to your face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've had bacon a lot since it came out of the smoker. Still not tired of it! Mmmm bacon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

We had Tostadas with Spanish rice 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Shrimp (simmered in sauteed [sp?] garlic, basil, oregano, butter, and olive oil), with cheese ravioli! My first time making it, and it turned out good! Yay!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

yesterday it was nature valley bar for breakfast,
mcdonalds for lunch,
and grilled cheese and chips for dinner.

Sunday is my cooking day, since im off and have time. Last week i did a homemade chicken soup. frozen stock and chicken from wednesdays roast chicken, potato, carrots, celery, a turnip, onion, garlic, spices, and egg noodles to add from a separate pot. we dont have a pot big enough to cook as much soup as alex will eat in a week, so the noodles go separate and are cooked as needed.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Sauteed chicken and veggies over rice with a splash of teriyaki.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Bean and sausage soup... Mmmm!


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Tonight we went out for dinner to Applebee's and we had potato twisters for an appetizer (delicious!) and I had the quesidilla burger.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

rockin some pork chops last night. The were good even though I ended up broiling them. Guess who didn't have charcoal when he got home.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I had beer and hotdogs at the hockey game, well the hot dog was.from a stand in downtown Nashville, and it was delish! Next stop, McDonald's !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

Spuds, Beans, Celery. Some weird health food vege with a long name.

Yum.


----------

